# Casey Kaufhold's recurve poundage



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Read a gear list last year that had her with 42# limbs for outdoors.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

https://www.bow-international.com/interview/the-rise-and-rise-of-casey-kaufhold/

42# limbs, 38# on the fingers

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

lameduck said:


> Do you guys and gals know the poundage on the olympic recurve that Casey Kaufhold shoots? I need to know because we have a petite lady here who wants the setup (she saw it on youtube). I was explaining to her if 18# limbs feels too heavy for her, I'm sure the bow which Casey uses is even heavier. The lady is currently shooting a Genesis bow.


So, I have a barebow recurve student. Very promising. Her parents asked, WHEN is the right time to buy an expensive barebow riser,
WHEN is the right time to buy the expensive ILF limbs? Student is an 8th grader. Had been taking "coaching" lessons for six months, and "coach" wanted the parents to upgrade her equipment. They reached out to me, and I met them in person (pre-Covid). I brought along two risers. 

One, a specialty Barebow riser, Bernardini Luxor 27-inch riser. Beiter plunger, factory weight kit. Amazing anodized finish. Looks expensive and is very expensive.
Other riser, a 1984 Hoyt Gold Medalist. Plastic arrow rest, foam spacer. Beiter plunger as well, however. Gray paint, factory pebble finish. Looks inexpensive.

Needless to say, even with 20# limbs (hers), installed on the fancy Italian riser, the size of the bow (string angle) for a 27-inch ILF riser, even though the paint job looks like a million bucks, the 8th grader did not like the feel of the shot. So, when installed her 20# limbs on the Hoyt Gold Medalist, I mentioned that this model of bow had won the Olympics decades ago. Magic. 25-inch riser, her 20# limbs, I built her a brand spanking new custom recurve string, in her requested colors, sized to fit HER nocks perfectly, and with one of my Beiter plungers. She still is shooting my bow, and is improving her barebow scores rapidly.

Lady shooting a Genesis bow at 18#...I REALLY don't recommend a top level ILF rig, with 42# limbs.

Complete specs for Casey Kaufold's recurve setup.

Casey’s 2019 Bow set up

Riser: Hoyt Formula X in Gold Medal finish

Limbs: Hoyt Velos, in medium, with limbsavers. Outdoors: 42lb limbs, pulling 38lb on the fingers

Sight: Axcel Achieve XP, with Galaxy Slicker Clicker (sight mounted)

Pin: Homemade with custom brass aperture

“[Coach] Dick Tone made that for me. I like it a little bit smaller than the normal Shrewd ones. Indoors, it’s on around the 6 ring, and then at 70m it matches up with the 4.”

String: Lancaster LAS custom string made by Brian Loveland

Button: Beiter

Rest: Shibuya

Grip: Standard Hoyt grip with some Sugru construction

“Jay Barrs, he did that for me. He just shaved it down and then put some Sugru on it to build it up on the sides, and it fits my hand a little better.”

Stabilisers: Conquest Smacdown. 28″ longrod, 12″ siderods. 6oz Bee Stinger weights on all rods, plus two aluminium weights on top and bottom of riser

“The riser weights are 3oz each, they’re a little bit less than the normal steel ones. I don’t like the stabilisers to be super wide, and I didn’t want to stack more weight on the sides, so I just put it in the riser and it seemed a little bit more efficient.”

Tab: “Currently shooting a 3D printed tab from my coach, Dick Tone.”

Arrows: Indoors: Carbon Express Nano SST 700’s, Beiter #1 Pin nocks, 70mm XS Wings, 120 grain Tool Steel points.
Outdoors: Carbon Express Nano Pro, Extreme 700’s Beiter Outnocks, 1.8″ Spider vanes, 110 grain tungsten Points.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you all very much for those detailed information! 
I was able to convince the lady to stay below 20# @ her draw length for now. She picked a set of 16# limbs for a 21" Hoyt Satori. She shoots barebow, off the shelf.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

For those who may be following this thread or referencing it at a later date...
After Vegas, we(Coaches Heather Pfeil, Dick Tone, Bryan Brady, myself) increased Casey's draw length a full inch over a two week period which took her draw weight up to 40 lbs. (This was needed due to a growth spurt to keep her down the line) She has also switched to Easton X-10 650 Arrows at 28" with 100 grain tungsten points and 1.5" Soft Brady Spider Vanes, Pins with Beiter Pin Nocks. During the Corona virus shut-down, she set up a new Hoyt Formula Xi with same 42# medium limbs,(44# limbs by fall) but deleted the 3" extender, moving the v-bar back onto the bow and using 15" Conquest 500 Pro side rods. We are working with the Mantis X8 electronic gauge to evaluate aiming steadiness with different weight combos. Another change is to a Jager "Casey K" grip that was molded using her custom grip done by Jay Barrs/Doug Denton from Hoyt. Her practice scores have been as high as 687 at 70 meters with usual daily scores ranging from 665-680. The lack of tournaments has been tough as she loves to compete, but I'm proud of the way she's coming through this and resetting goals to keep herself motivated...


----------



## snoyes007 (Jan 16, 2021)

lameduck said:


> Do you guys and gals know the poundage on the olympic recurve that Casey Kaufhold shoots? I need to know because we have a petite lady here who wants the setup (she saw it on youtube). I was explaining to her if 18# limbs feels too heavy for her, I'm sure the bow which Casey uses is even heavier. The lady is currently shooting a Genesis bow.


I asked her a little while ago and I think she said she shoots like 30 or 40.


----------



## Theisgroup (Oct 19, 2020)

I suspect that rob know what casey shoots. ;-)

Glad to see that Dick and Jay are still around and Rob, do you still shoot?


----------



## nappy (Jan 19, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> For those who may be following this thread or referencing it at a later date...
> After Vegas, we(Coaches Heather Pfeil, Dick Tone, Bryan Brady, myself) increased Casey's draw length a full inch over a two week period which took her draw weight up to 40 lbs. (This was needed due to a growth spurt to keep her down the line) She has also switched to Easton X-10 650 Arrows at 28" with 100 grain tungsten points and 1.5" Soft Brady Spider Vanes, Pins with Beiter Pin Nocks. During the Corona virus shut-down, she set up a new Hoyt Formula Xi with same 42# medium limbs,(44# limbs by fall) but deleted the 3" extender, moving the v-bar back onto the bow and using 15" Conquest 500 Pro side rods. We are working with the Mantis X8 electronic gauge to evaluate aiming steadiness with different weight combos. Another change is to a Jager "Casey K" grip that was molded using her custom grip done by Jay Barrs/Doug Denton from Hoyt. Her practice scores have been as high as 687 at 70 meters with usual daily scores ranging from 665-680. The lack of tournaments has been tough as she loves to compete, but I'm proud of the way she's coming through this and resetting goals to keep herself motivated...


One thing that was not mentioned is the clicker. Is that the AAE Gold Line? Any reason to go for a sight mounted clicker and not the "normal" clicker setup?


----------



## Amblovesarchery (Jun 9, 2019)

Sight mounted clickers are to help with longer arrows used for distance shooting. The spine charts for a target arrows 100% inaccurate especially for recurve shooters. I don’t want to think about the number of arrows I mistakenly cut down based on spine charts that are now in my too stiff pile 😣. The sight mounted clickers help archers with shorter draw lengths and juniors starting to shoot distance outdoors use the correct length arrows for their setup.


----------

